# Shipping



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, I am seeking advice yet again. I am planning to have some plants shipped to me, but the thing is the shipper and I are new to the whole shipping thing. The plants will go from MA to RI, USPS priority, but what's the best way to pack them to ensure that they should arrive safely?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Generally (though it can depend on the plant and weather) I wrap the plants in a layer or two of wet paper towels that you have wrung all the water out of. I actually stick a few sheets of paper towel in the tank and then squeeze out all the water, then carefully pick apart the towel. Wrap the plants in a layer or two of this, then place in a sealable bag (or plastic wrap if it is to big for a bag). The trick I have found is to remove almost all the air from the bag. I often will place several packages in one bag with some air in it to act as a cushion. I have found that almost every plant ships perfectly fine with only the dampest paper towels and as little air in the bag as possible. I use plastic grocery bags as packing and insulation material inside the box.

Some people say to use newspaper but I have only had bad luck with that technique. Ferns, mosses and anubias ship fine with the paper towels but generally ship fine just sealed in a bag.

The biggest ting I have found for success is to make sure the package gets left in a suitable, safe place.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with everything Dennis said. I use the same packing methods, but the best thing you can do for the plants is make sure they do not sit in an outdoor mail box. Hopefully the shipper will drop off at the post office or place them inside where a postal worker picks up every day. Then your part will to be home when the mail is delivered, have the package kept at the post office or have it delivered to your work.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I have spoken with my personal mail lady, and she understands any box with my name on it should sit at the post office until i can come and get it. It's just to cold right now for them to sit.

Dennis, thank you for your advice! I will be passing it along and hopefully seeing live plants in no time


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a stickey on shipping methods at the top of the "For Sale or Trade" forum. There is a variety of methods discussed there. See http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/for-sale-or-trade/15947-shipping-plants-methods.html


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I mostly receive plants decribed previously. 

What I have found that I rally like is using polyfil from walmart instead of paper towels. Seems to me it cushions better.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I use those shopping bags they put your food in in grocery stores. I cut them up into flat pieces and roll up plants in them. They keep the plants from jostling and getting brused and from drying out, but they give them enough air.


----------

